# Ipad bloqué sur la pomme



## jice69 (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà ce soir je télécharge une application permettant de télécgarger des magazines, j'en télécharge un premier de 43 mb, et voilà qu'il bloque sur la fin. Pas moyen de quitter l'appli rien... finalement j'appuie sur les deux touches et voilà la pomme qui apparait mais depuis rien de plus. Je l'ai connecté à mon mac, il n'y apparait pas, j'ai essayé les deux boutons 10 sec, cela eteint la pomme mais la fait revenir, j'essaie en relachant alors le bouton de veille mais rien n'y fait la pomme reste là.... je peux éteindre l'écran en appuyant sur les deux boutons pendant un certain nombre de secondes. Voilà où j'en suis resté.

Avez-vous une idée?

D'avance je vous remercie.


----------



## monkeymia (31 Août 2010)

houlla!
heureusement pour toi certain "specialiste" vont te reponde


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

Salut à toi jice69 !

Voilà ce que je vais te proposer.
Éteins totalement l'iPad. Si tu ne peux pas, alors reste appuyé sur Home+On suffisamment longtemps pour que l'écran s'éteigne. Quand la pomme réapparaît, reste appuyé sur le bouton Home jusqu'à ce que le logo indiquant de brancher l'iPad à iTunes apparaisse. 

Dis moi si cela fonctionne.

PS: si rien ne change alors même que tu maintiens le bouton Home depuis plus de 60 secondes, arrête la procédure et viens le dire ici ! 

En attente de tes news ! Cordialement.


----------



## monkeymia (1 Septembre 2010)

c'est grave docteur?...:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Si tu pouvais arrêter de troller et laisser les gens résoudre un problème ça serait pas mal. 
Si déjà tu participes, essaie de le faire intelligemment. 

Message signalé...


----------



## gregizzz (8 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Salut à toi jice69 !
> 
> Voilà ce que je vais te proposer.
> Éteins totalement l'iPad. Si tu ne peux pas, alors reste appuyé sur Home+On suffisamment longtemps pour que l'écran s'éteigne. Quand la pomme réapparaît, reste appuyé sur le bouton Home jusqu'à ce que le logo indiquant de brancher l'iPad à iTunes apparaisse.
> ...



Hello,

même soucis après avoir installer sbsetting sur ipad 3g 64gb 4.2.1 Jailbreak redsnow 0,9,6b4

J'ai fait comme tu dis et rien ne change ....
Peux-tu m'aider?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h46 ----------

J'ai réussi à la faire reconnaitre par itunes... 

Alors, j'ai suivi ce conseil:

"il faut que tu reste appuyé sur le bouton on/off et le bouton rond en bas jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne. A ce moment la, tu lâches le bouton on/off mais reste appuyé sur le bouton du bas et *pendant qu'il redémarre* tu le connecte a ton ordinateur (pas avant, ni après)!
iTunes le reconnaitra et tu seras obliger de le restaurer"

L'ordre est important, c'est la seule manière (parmis plusieurs variantes +/- similaires) qui m'a permis de "voir" mon ipad sous mac os X

Je vous tiens au jus si sa bug, mais cela semble bien parti 
Je n'aurais pas eu de réponses, mais au moins j'aiderais sans doute quelqu'un d'autre qui lira ce message en étant en détresse ;-)


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2010)

Au cas ou rien ne fonctionne, il reste la solution de laisser la batterie se vider... cela peut prendre du temps mais au redémarrage tout redevient normal


----------



## Daph (9 Décembre 2010)

Je n'ai encore pas eu de bug au niveau de l'IPAD mais ce truc m'est arrivé avec mon MAC...j'ai essayer les un millions de trucs donnés rien a changer! Il s'agit selon le technicien d'une erreure du disque au moment de l'installation, pas vraiment de solution miracle, sauf une bonne aide technique... Si tu as la protection apple care (assistance gratuite en tout temps (ou presque!), je te conseille des appeller, ils sont super et t'aide de A a Z pour tout remettre en ordre sur ton disque dur...

Bonne chance


----------



## Macuserman (9 Décembre 2010)

À la différence qu'il n'y a pas de disque dur dans un iPad, mais de la mémoire flash, qui ne peut pas planter... Donc ça n'est pas ça.

PS: je ne dis pas que de la flash ne meurt pas, je dis que c'est totalement autre chose qu'un HDD ordinaire.


----------



## valentinguedon76 (25 Janvier 2011)

gregizzz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> même soucis après avoir installer sbsetting sur ipad 3g 64gb 4.2.1 Jailbreak redsnow 0,9,6b4
> 
> ...


 

HEy mec tes un genie ce que tu a dis de faire fonctionne mais meme sil faut le restaurer mais je prefere enlever ce cydia installer par redsnow (ce qui fait beuger lipad ) mercii et si tu connais autre chose sur lipad nesite pas a les mettre car je mis connait pas trop ..   

mercii 

valentin


----------



## etluis (5 Novembre 2011)

je te benis,
souvent les mecs se servent des forums et sont contents de reparer leur emmerdes grace aux conseils des autres  mais ne disesnt pas merci 
alors MERCI à toi




gregizzz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> même soucis après avoir installer sbsetting sur ipad 3g 64gb 4.2.1 Jailbreak redsnow 0,9,6b4
> 
> ...


----------



## papaye98 (25 Novembre 2012)

bonjour, j'ai le même problème avec une fenetre de icloud "verifier le mot de passe icloud" mais impossible de l'eteindre meme avec le bouton on/off et home par contre itunes reconnait l' Ipad sans probleme.
J'ai verifier mon mot de passe en passant par mon pc et aucun souci
pourriez vous m'aider ? merci


----------



## papaye98 (25 Novembre 2012)

merci beaucoup pour l'information, j'ai finalement réussi a redémarrer en suivant bien les infos, merci encore


----------



## KevZqn (25 Novembre 2012)

Jailbreaker son iDevice ne fait pas buguer son appareil, c'est l'utilisateur qui le fait.

Tous mes appareils sont jailbreaké et je n'ai aucune probleme, je sais ce que je fais et il faut se renseigner avant de faire quelque choses.


----------

